# Deer Greeted Us At the Beginning of Our Walk This Morning



## SeaBreeze (Jul 14, 2015)

Then stayed a few minutes posing for me.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 15, 2015)

Lovely.


----------



## ndynt (Jul 18, 2015)

What a wonderful way to begin your walk.  I do not begin to see them until early fall here.  I had a doe come to my kitchen window, watching me....as I was washing dishes.  Of course the mother was policing it all, at not to far a distance.  Three very noisy boys just moved in across the road from me.  Worry how they will affect all my wild life friends.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 18, 2015)

Thanks guys!  Nona, we get them behind our back yard fence sometimes, here's a buck taking advantage of our pear tree. :love_heart:  I love to see the wildlife, and appreciate everyone who is respectful of them and quiet around them.


----------



## ndynt (Jul 18, 2015)

OHHH MYYY ....he is gorgeous.  Look at those antlers.   Massive.  May he elude hunters for many, many more years.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 18, 2015)

Beautiful, just beautiful pics SB. A friend of mine lives in a gardener's cottage on a large estate a few miles south  of here. Often when I visit I am privileged to see as many as twenty deer grazing in the field nearby.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 18, 2015)

It's in a wildlife protected area Nona, so there are no hunters to fear for these creatures.  AC, I think they usually avoid people, but in certain areas they get used to them.  I've been in parks where people actually feed them and pet them.  I'm against that, they should find their own food, it's healthier for them, unless there are some unusual circumstances where they have problems doing that.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 18, 2015)

Great pics, Sea!

The only time I hear about deer is when my student - a hunter - tells me about the ones he missed.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 22, 2015)

*Nosy Neighbor this afternoon*


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 22, 2015)

Deer me! Great photos Sea, you're lucky to have these lovlies so close. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 23, 2015)

My cat checking out the deer.

[IMG]https://www.seniorforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=402&d=1364522911[/IMG]


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 23, 2015)

He knows he has a little protection with that fence, one morning he was nose to nose with a coyote, mother hen saw that through the window and ran out clapping and yelling, go On GET!! layful:


----------

